# Gao style baguazhang in Tianjin



## Gaoguy (Mar 28, 2006)

This is from my friend and senior, George Wood. Geo teaches in the Washingon DC area.
http://www.yizongbagua.com/Comm_article_HanFengrui_p1.htm


----------

